# Substrate advice-flourite



## Maybebrightlights (Nov 30, 2016)

So when setting up my planted tank I decided on fluorite. Even after a light rinse to keep from washing away all the nutrients, and pouring over a plate, my water looking like Georgia mud. 8 added some Seachem Clarity and it cleared up but there was a layer of dust on everything. I did a 50% water change, pushing the vacuum into the substrate to help pick up some of the excess dust. The water did cloud up some but not as much. Will it do this every time I change the water and rearrange my plants? Will the cloudy water harm my betta or my mystery snails? What can I do to help it? TIA!


----------



## Maybebrightlights (Nov 30, 2016)

Fanatic said:


> No it won't hurt your inhabitants.
> 
> It won't continue to cloud, unless you abruptly pour water, our stir up the substrate, then no it won't keep clouding.


Would using my siphon for water changes help keep the disturbance of the substrate minimal?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Vacuum as normal; eventually all of the "dust" will settle or be sucked up in the filer. Do be aware that at some point you'll have to start adding root tabs as the nutrients in the substrate will deplete. I belive I read in six months.

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## Maybebrightlights (Nov 30, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Vacuum as normal; eventually all of the "dust" will settle or be sucked up in the filer. Do be aware that at some point you'll have to start adding root tabs as the nutrients in the substrate will deplete. I belive I read in six months.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!


I expected that and made sure to get some tabs, on the off chance that I either got some terrible fluorite or managed to screw up and wash away any nutrients it had.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get Iron tabs, too, if you have Swords or red plants. If you're in the US, this is where I buy mine all of my root tabs and I've been very happy with the results. Like them much better than the capsules.

RU TABS Root tabs aquarium fertilizer plant ferts substrate clay micro macro | eBay


----------

